# 64 Impala Install ideas



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

Can I get some links to topics or threads for ideas and info on installing a system in my 64. I know how to install, I just want some ideas from some guys who have done clean systems without destroying the inside of a nice original car that I want to keep that way. I have 4 Bose 6" and 2 JL 10" with RF and Alpine amps and a Kenwood head unit.

The OG am isn't cutting it and I will have the car apart for paint and interior soon, so....

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## texasdelta88 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ive seen a couple where the head unit was mounted inside the glovebox , or under the original radio on the dash. Or you could make a custom console and have it in that as well.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

one the best ideas I have seen while keeping it OG is the radio mounted in the tissue dispenser shell. I didnt do it because I have speakers in the kick panels and the package tray already anyway. Why hide one and not the other. I still bought an OG am radio just to have.


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool. Thank you guys. I didn't think about the tissue dispenser. I want ideas for the speakers more than the radio. How can I mount my subs to have a trunk and sound good? Where can I mount the 6" speakers? under the rear seats? Side by side in the oem speaker opening in the dash?


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone got a 64 with a clean inconspicuous stereo install?


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

*So nobody has ever installed a system in a 64 Impala???????????????????????????????*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

No one that owns a 64 ever posts here, they don't like the stereo forum...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

keep the dash un cut.


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Im about to cut up my dash and throw in a panasonic headunit with 2 alpine subs in the trunk and 2 amps with 4 6 1/2s


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I would hide the HU and put the face in the Visor.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a couple good ones
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=183153&st=760


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

God damn. That is some good shit!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

yea they always build some bad ass rides


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*I HAVE A 64 IMPALA AND I'M DOING SOMTHING MODERN AND NICE*

I will not post pics untill the car is done but here's what i'm doing on a modest budget.

4 6x9's (jbl t595's) along the pakage tray with the grills painted to match. A Clarion DRX9575RZ (2000 model) cd player and an EQ in the black unversal box most people use under the old radio. i took out the OG radio and covered the hole with an original factory delete plate. The dash will look uniform this way.

61/2's in the kick panels and a sealed box with 4 - 8's behind the rear seat. 3 amp's on a vertical beauty panel ....one for the subs, a 4 channel for the 6x9's and a wimpy 2 channel for the 6/12's make sure you get a head unit with 3 pairs of rca inputs for seperate sub control. also make sure your amps are ventalated good too.

Also, the big 3 upgrade.

This works for me and it's not that expensive. The brands u use are up to you, i would research whats good for you. I'll tell you one thing...the system I will have hits hard as hell on the blvd..I mean really hard...theres also plenty of room for a 2 pump set up and a med ice chest.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

My car is way to nice and too clean to cut up the dash. I will go for the underdash box or the tissue box idea. I have 2 10" JL and some bose 4" and 6" with Fozgate and Alpine amps. Should be nice. I am thinking front kick panels and a box behind the rear seats, but I don't know where to put the rear speakers. I was thinking of bridging one 6" in the seat opening and let fly. But them the boom will overtake the Mids and Highs in no time. Gotta sound good for DJ Magic Mike, Zap and Roger as well as some Metallica when the mood hits....

Nice pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

you don't really sound like you know what your doing to be honest? Who makes 6" speaker? You relly think your gonna bump 4"'s?

Question for you..

1. Do you want to bump hard and loud with decent sound quality?
2. Do you have any experiance or know about car audio?
3. What is your budget?
4. Are you going to have hydraulics?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 11 2007, 05:01 AM~7453903
> *you don't really sound like you know what your doing to be honest? Who makes 6" speaker? You relly think your gonna bump 4"'s?
> 
> Question for you..
> ...


im betting he plans on getting the bump from the two 10s and not the 4s, and im betting that he has 6 1/4"s, and not 6"s, if that 1/4" really makes a big differnce


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

i didnt want to cut up the dash on my 63, and i dont like the look of those underdash kits and consols, so i put my h/u in the glove box.... keeps everything hidden, and didnt have to cut anything or drill any holes


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 11 2007, 08:16 PM~7456880
> *i didnt want to cut up the dash on my 63, and i dont like the look of those underdash kits and consols, so i put my h/u in the glove box.... keeps everything hidden, and didnt have to cut anything or drill any holes
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 11 2007, 05:16 PM~7456880
> *i didnt want to cut up the dash on my 63, and i dont like the look of those underdash kits and consols, so i put my h/u in the glove box.... keeps everything hidden, and didnt have to cut anything or drill any holes
> 
> 
> *


yeah but hows it feel to be leaning over so much?


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> *you don't really sound like you know what your doing to be honest? Who makes 6" speaker? You relly think your gonna bump 4"'s?
> 
> Question for you..
> 
> ...


I have everything already that I want to install. I also have some Sony 6" x 9" laying around as well. I have wiring, cap, subs, crossovers, head unit, sattellite unit, new alternator 80A and a mess of electrical tape, solder, connectors and looms.

Yes I do have experience, please excuse me if I wasn't entirely technical in my mobile audio specifications. No dissrespect. I am happy to hear your recommendations as I haven't installed a system in a car like this yet.

No hydraulics. Not going to cut up a clean car. My buddy has a lifted 64 SS and regrets cutting it up 10 years ago cause of the prices these things are going for. It is a nice car thought and I like lifted cars, don't get me wrong.

I want ideas where to put stuff, not how to wire it up. I don't want to cut my rear deck. I will put in other kick panels and rear door panels though. Thought about putting the seperates tweeters behind the headliner next to the visors before installing my new headliner.

This is in the planning stage. I will have the interior out when I paint it and want to plan.

Right now I am bumpin the OG AM with a 6x9 shoved between the radio and the glove box.

I like the install in the glovebox, but yeah, leaning over alot would be a pain.

Thanks for the replies, keep them coming.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 12 2007, 09:50 AM~7460066
> *yeah but hows it feel to be leaning over so much?
> *



MINE IS IN THE GLOVE BOX AND I DONT LEAN.... I JUST USE THE REMOTE


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 12 2007, 05:50 AM~7460066
> *yeah but hows it feel to be leaning over so much?
> *


ever heard of remote controls?? :uh:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 11 2007, 05:44 PM~7457014
> *looks nice!!
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good lucc


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i used one of these and a disc changer, not 100% og but it doesnt stand out


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 63 impala with a delete plate.I was going to use one of thoes under the dash kits because I want a flip out tv head unit.I think a nice fiberglass one would be better for under the dash.How much do you think someone would charge to make one?


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

I have seen some pretty sick pods for tha radio under tha stock radio made out of fiberglass and painted to match tha exterior.....I think that looks good and easier to get at then in tha glove box


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats a good price to pay?I could have it painted by my self.Need to know about ready for it.


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

$20 I payed for my under dash console from Best Buy.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I did mine in the tissue holder


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

joe lets see some pics of the thing from best buy.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

what i'm gonna do to my 59 is mount the deck in the glovebox and mount the subs and amps between the rear seat and trunk where they are completely hidden away, just a nice clean look, also i'm gonna mount the hydraulics underneath the trunk where the big "dip" is, that way i'll have a fully functional trunk and still have all the toys.


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

really like the glovebox idea with a remote


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

This is the same thing I got from Best Buy for $19

http://www.installer.com/item/display_item.php?it=99-9000

I figured I paint it with some primer, sand it down to make it smooth and color match it to the dash.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i got one of those laying in my garage right now hahaha


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 8 2007, 10:12 PM~7440120
> *No one that owns a 64 ever posts here, they don't like the stereo forum...
> *


WONDER WHY? CAN'T PUT 4-15'S IN AN IMPALA AND GO TOO A BURP CONTEST


----------

